# Newbie Question...



## pulledunder (Dec 20, 2008)

i'm brand new to semi autos and i disassembled my 24/7 pro to clean it, and when i put the take down pin back in I didnt realize that i didnt have the barrel fully forward until i released the slide catch and the slide only closed half way then stopped abruptly :roll:, did i do any damage to my handgun?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

If you took it back apart and re assembled correctly you should be good to go.


----------



## pulledunder (Dec 20, 2008)

ok well now thats out of the way, what are some accessories i should pick up? i already have a cleaning kit and all that, but am having a hard time finding anything but holsters for this handgun.


----------

